# US Soldiers throws grenade at sheep in Iraq



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyoFwoTQZ6Y]YouTube - US Soldiers throws grenade at sheeps in Iraq[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Aug 30, 2009)

Was that before or after they sexually abused them ?
 Gawd Blass Amurka !
 YOUR tax dollars at "work"


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2009)

Those sheep are most likely all this man owns and is how he feeds his family.

If he was once friendly towards the occupation. 

I bet he isn't now.

The next time some insurgents ask to hide weapons at his farm. 

Do you think he will agree?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Aug 30, 2009)

wasnt a real gernade...it was a flash bang

and no way to tell if it was an american that did it...


----------



## Liability (Aug 31, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> wasnt a real gernade...it was a flash bang
> 
> and no way to tell if it was an american that did it...



I bet you are right on the first part.  Had it been a grenade, the injured might have included the guys in the vehicle.

But, if that vehicle was carrying Americans, it stands to reason that it _was_ an American who did it.

It _was_ a kind of dumb thing to do, too, I guess I have to admit.  

It aint hardly worth an OP much less a thread unless the agenda is to just spout some more anti-American sentiment.

Oh, wait....


----------



## brewerboy (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh come on, any guy thats been 19-20 once finds this at least a little bit funny. 

And I agree that its a flashbang, not a frickin grenade.

And I love the youtube title. "US soldier throws grenade at SHEEPS" haha


----------



## Full-Auto (Sep 1, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> YouTube - US Soldiers throws grenade at sheeps in Iraq



So the boys were blowing off steam, relieving stress.

Have Uncle Sam send the owner a check.  Big whoop.


----------



## mystic (Sep 2, 2009)

Full-Auto said:


> So the boys were blowing off steam, relieving stress.
> 
> Have Uncle Sam send the owner a check.  Big whoop.




Ah, a poster-child for birth control.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 2, 2009)

Yet another fatality of the Iraq war.

I don't know about you...but I have a hankering for mutton right now.


----------



## Liability (Sep 2, 2009)

*Doz sheeps wuz axin for it.*


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Those sheep are most likely all this man owns and is how he feeds his family.
> 
> If he was once friendly towards the occupation.
> 
> I bet he isn't now.


Horrible and those soldiers are scum! But most are upstanding and well meaning and honorable soldiers, so take your propaganda and shove it up your ass!






Sunni Man said:


> The next time some insurgents ask to hide weapons at his farm.
> 
> Do you think he will agree?


The insurgents aren't boyscouts you arrogant fuck! In fact they are 1000x more brutal and worse to the populace! So again take your propganda and shove it up your fat ass!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 2, 2009)

GHook please go take your meds and then come back to post


----------



## Andrew2382 (Sep 2, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Yet another fatality of the Iraq war.
> 
> I don't know about you...but I have a hankering for mutton right now.



what fatality?

no one died...not even a sheep


besides we all know what these guys like to do with their livestock

HyeVideos.Com - Iraqi Having Sex A Cow - Armenian Russian Movies Cartoons Comedy Personal Clips Flash Games Radio TV Music Pictures And Much More! The #1 Armenian Video Sharing Community Site! Armenian Russian YouTube MySpace Odnoklassniki


----------



## Liability (Sep 2, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another fatality of the Iraq war.
> ...



When serving sheep, slaugtered by grenade, if there is no mint available,  is it acceptable to Allah to serve the meat with figs, instead?

Cite the Quar'anic verse that answers this question and win a date with 72 Virginians!


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 2, 2009)

Liability said:


> Cite the Quar'anic verse that answers this question and win a date with 72 Virginians!


 
By Virginians, are you referring to West or Original Style?

Cuz there's a difference.


----------



## Liability (Sep 2, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Cite the Quar'anic verse that answers this question and win a date with 72 Virginians!
> ...



Very good point!

Let's go with some of the long dead ORIGINAL Style Virginians.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 5, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Those sheep are most likely all this man owns and is how he feeds his family.
> 
> If he was once friendly towards the occupation.
> 
> ...



And the unit lawyer will be along directly to compensate him for his loss at probably WAY more than they were worth.

Try educating yourself before running your suck, huh?

We dropped mortar rounds on a herd once.  You know what a herd of sheep looks like on a motion sensor?  An invading force crossing the DMZ, and they must be Arab sheep because they don't halt when you tell them to.  

And lo and behold, along the unit legal officer with his checkbook and Ahab goes home wishing he'd thought of that shit before because he just got twice the market value for his mutton.

I hope you feel as stupid as I just made you look, fuckwit.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 5, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Those sheep are most likely all this man owns and is how he feeds his family.
> ...


You know yourself Gunny that there is a huge difference between protecting your platoon and randomly terrorizing civilians


----------



## Gunny (Sep 6, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I also know that this comment is completely irrelevant to mine, or the comment you made that I responded to.  You tried to play the "poor old Ahab lost his only means to feed his family" card.  I responded.

Now you dance.  Not all that hard to figure out.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 6, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Gunny said:
> ...


So you are sticking up for what these soldiers did Gunny?

I guess the rules of engagement have changed since I was in the military.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 6, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



I didn't address what they did.  I addressed YOUR ignorant, bleeding heart comment. 

Learn to read and quit trying to deflect.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Sep 6, 2009)

Reminds me of when I and my friends shot firework mortars at a field of cows when I was 17 or so.

I think that that is the first time I have ever seen a cow actually _run_ IRL

Good times....good times....

So what was the problem again??


----------



## Liability (Sep 6, 2009)

RadiomanATL said:


> Reminds me of when I and my friends shot firework mortars at a field of cows when I was 17 or so.
> 
> I think that that is the first time I have ever seen a cow actually _run_ IRL
> 
> ...



I may not be tracking it quite correctly, but I think it has something to do with the sheepses filing a lawsuit for the 'intentional infliction of emotional damages and hearing impairment' and seeking some really expensive baaaamages.  

The sheepsies were disappointed to be unable to find what they were seeking, a good local Jewish Lawyer.  They evidently settled for F. Lee al-Baaaaaley.


----------



## Gunny (Sep 8, 2009)

Where the fuck did that child-molesting ex-priest go?  How about getting off the Bass's Basshole and defending, bitch?


----------

